# Wireless College Colwyn Bay 1955-56.



## frank elliott (Dec 12, 2010)

Would be pleased to make contact with 2 Irish guys at the college while I was there. A John Quinlan and a Pat Driscoll possibly
O'Driscoll who I have now learned from an ex instructor called Paddy Sweeney,that they did get their tickets about 6 months after me and
since have vanished off the scene. Any news ?
They were two great guys and I was a close friend of John Quinlan.
Was also at College with Peter Fox,another Irish great fellow who
unfortunately was killed on his first trip to sea as 2nd. R/O on the
Frank Strick ship 'Siestan'
Any link to find John + Pat would be great news Thanks.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Hi Frank....I joined in 1957......Paddy Sweeney was there then. Have you tried the Wireless College web site? I remember Pete Fox well, he was a lovely chap, my last memory of him laughing and kicking up leaves in the road outside the college. The next we heard he was killed on the Seistan...terrible business. I am in contact with Gerry Kingston who you may remember, and Naish Kieran Kelly i will ask them.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

*Frank Elliot at Colwyn Bay*

I have asked Naish Kelly and Gerry Kingston. Gerry does remember Pat Driscoll but has no idea where he is now. Have you tried the Wireless College web site?

Regards
Trevor.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

*Wireless College Colwyn Bay*

I tried again directly with Dave baker at the web site but they have no record of either of these guys Frank.

I was there from September 1957, I certainly remember your name, but not much more....except corgi pie, Mr & Mrs Mac, and dear old Tubby Nelson.

Trevor.


----------



## ray phillips (Mar 15, 2014)

I was at the college in 1943. Wasn't Tubby there then?
Cheers Ray Phillips, Seattle, USA


----------



## frank elliott (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes. 'tubby' Nelson was there in my time too 1955 into 1956,he was the
morse code instructor and pretty good at it too.


----------

